# John Deere L111 2005



## Lyndapaul (Oct 12, 2021)

Please help. Any quirks I need to tel my mechanic about this little machine. Worked fine, then motor started to sound drained, stopped, restarted and now will not turn over. Power on, but will not turn over.
where do we start t9 try to fix this little machine? Ran well when it did.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Lyndapaul said:


> Please help. Any quirks I need to tel my mechanic about this little machine. Worked fine, then motor started to sound drained, stopped, restarted and now will not turn over. Power on, but will not turn over.
> where do we start t9 try to fix this little machine? Ran well when it did.



Have you checked the battery? Have you checked the grounds? I take it you have taken it to a small engine mechanic? If so, you should not have to tell your mechanic what is wrong with it. It is his job to figure that out and fix it. That is what you pay him for......


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Did you run the engine low on oil? If so, the engine can bog down and seize up.


----------

